# How to associate a Pedigree to the "pet name"



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

It is called "trust". Now if you do not know the breeder, which I assume is the situation here, then you need to research the breeder and their reputation. 
The AKC requires a DNA profile on any stud dog who produces 7 or more litters in a lifetime or 3 or more in one year. But that would not relate to photos.


----------



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the input!


----------

